# Looking for a manual...1999 Aerolite cub 19



## Mikevh89 (Jul 14, 2016)

Hello All...

I currently purchased a 1999 Aerolite Cub 19'. I upgraded from a Jayco Qwest 10x pop up.. While i'm excited to get going on this ,I am looking for an owners manual or something about the trailer itself. Can anyone help with this??

Thanks
Mike


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

No manual, all I could find were brochures

http://www.dutchmen.com/media/5144/1999-cub.pdf
http://www.dutchmen.com/media/5143/1999-cub-expandable.pdf

I used to have a hybrid - ask any questions, you might get an answer.


----------



## Mikevh89 (Jul 14, 2016)

Thanks for your help. That pretty much all
I could find as well. Just working through how to use the hot water tank, propane for fridge and that sort of stuff. I've gone though and figured out most of it.


----------



## Mikevh89 (Jul 14, 2016)

I have a 1999 aero lite 19ft. It has no a/c and I'm adding a unit on. On the converter panel it has a place marked air conditioner. Don't try and follow where it's ran to or run new wiring? There's 2 roof vents. One in bathroom and another in by door. Can anyone help with this?

Mike.


----------

